

Does Praying for Answers on a Test Equal Cheating? - Navarr
http://completehistory.me/2014/07/06/does-praying-for-answers-on-a-test-equal-cheating/

======
panarky
Either God exists or God does not exist.

If God does not exist, then when the student prays he is just talking to
himself. You cannot cheat by asking yourself for answers.

If God exists and provides answers to the test, that cannot be cheating
because cheating is wrong and God cannot do anything wrong.

~~~
twiceaday
There are plenty examples in the bible of God doing something "wrong" in the
short term.

~~~
panarky
In the Bible, God defines what is right and wrong. He issues the commandments.
If he does it, it can't be wrong by definition.

